# Regular temperature for an x800 pro?



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

i was wondering what the regular temperature for the x800 pro was on the core and memory.....and what is the max range that these temperatures can go to when its under stress......and im talking about celsius not farhenheit. any help would be greatly appreciated....thank you


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 30, 2004)

most x800 are on Idle 35-46C / load 55-80C...everything under 80C ist top on AirCooling!

my x800proVivo@XT is on Idle 34, load 63C with Ati4 Silencer (1,5VCore)


----------



## 420KILLA (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks man.......i dont use any other cooling solution other than a fan pointing directly at the video card from the side of my case...and i dont think i have ever seen it get up to 80 celsius.....also what type of safe overclock do you get crowley? I play americas army the pc game...and sometimes i get artifacts after palying for like an hour or whatever....so i have to lower clock down....what is yours safely overclocked at? thanks for the reply dude.


----------



## acrowley23 (Sep 30, 2004)

i get a max Rockstable of 530_ 570  on my connect 3d x800pro vivo@XT..but i must say my GPU at default cannot match over 485Mhz...Ram was fine with 570Mhz ...

So i decided to make a Vcore Mode up to 1,5V..pretty fine now with 530Mhz for 2 Month..Temps fine..such an "healthy" lower VCoreMod isn'ta big risk ro Problem for the Lifttime or something else....with good cooling.. 

I suggest you too to use the Connect3d XT500_500 Bios, cause it gaves you the best OC of all avaible x800 Bios...

the best way to test satbility is the MotherNature Tets 3Dmarks03 (dont know 05 vers )...over hours (2-5) ,so you can test GPU ...for Mem take the Ragtrol Test! Gives you earliest Artifcts of all.


----------



## the death (Oct 2, 2004)

im using teh default X800 Pro fan, with a X800 Pro VIVO flashed to X800 XTPE running at XTPE speeds, no v mod. im using the fan at 100% (it adds a bit more noise, but it doesn't bother me) running around 36c idle and 70c max stable.


----------



## Jeronimo (Oct 3, 2004)

X800Pro VivO to X800 XTPE, 505/573 idle around 45C and max 75C


----------



## Fahim (Oct 7, 2004)

ASUS AX800 PRO.......load 70C.

ATI X800 XT PE........load 75-80C.


----------

